# Painting a Pool Slide



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

What about marine fiberglass hull paint. Made to flex and it is slick so junk won't grow on it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Willie T said:


> What about marine fiberglass hull paint. Made to flex and it is slick so junk won't grow on it.


Great idea, but.... "I used some Wizard stuff for fiberglass with a buffer which brought back some shine then waxed with paste wax" It's going to have a heckuva time sticking to a paste waxed surface..... Perhaps if totally stripped?

DM


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, she's up a creek on that. Anything she paints on will require complete de-waxing and de-greasing now.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

This reminded me of a job I got hired for years ago. A guy wanted me to air-brush the word "Watermelon" on his boat.
I designed the whole thing, (even made the letters look like pieces of watermelon, complete with black seeds!) and told him he had to 100% remove the wax so it'd work ok. After I sprayed all colors on and it looked fantastic and was dry, he wiped his hand over it and it rolled right off.  He had used TW *RUBBING COMPOUND* thinking it was a wax remover....... *sigh* after I re-prepped the area, I did it all over again..... :laughing:

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Frankestien said:


> Hey buddy..!!!
> If you want to repaint your pool slide then you should visit some websites related to paint work so you can easily get some good ideas from it...If you want some good websites then do let me know about it..!!!


????? We have a well staffed painting site right here.????

You are new here,please look around. Buddy.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never seen an UNANSWERED question in our paint section, so I'd have to agree.

DM


----------

